# SBE II?? Kick much? Browning Gold?? Cycle Right?



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok im pretty much choosing between an SBE II and a Browning Gold. The only thing keeping me from going to a Browning is that i here that they dont cycle light loads good and im gonna use it on dove and clays. The only reason i dont want the SBE II is because i dont know how much it kicks. Dont get me wrong im not a pansy or i dont mind the kick just want less kick to get on target faster. Im worried about the kick of the Benelli because my dads SBE I packs a good punch on your shoulder. Can anyone tell me about the SBE II kick and the Browning Cylcing?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

This may not help much but I got a 10g browning auto loader. She works very well and I have not had problems when going from one shell to another with different weights (granted its not much of a change). I had a problem with a spring but it got fixed and I have not had problems since...but I can only shoot steal in it and it looks like your looking to use lead. But I have a similar problem with a 12g 3.5 pump i got. She wont kick out the last shell if I'm going from 2 3/4 to a 3 1/2 shell. But it could be a pressure change that the gun dont like. :sniper:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

Invector said:


> I have a similar problem with a 12g 3.5 pump i got. She wont kick out the last shell if I'm going from 2 3/4 to a 3 1/2 shell. But it could be a pressure change that the gun dont like. :sniper:


if its a pump, its the operator's fault.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't answer your question about the Browning, but I do have experience with the SBE-II.

In my experience, the recoil with 3" magnum loads in the SBE-II is very tame. The comfort shims in the stock and the gel pad on the stock really help. I have not fired 3 1/2" magnums through it yet. I would tend to believe the the recoil on the 3 1/2 " would be tolerable.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with the browning's cycling. I have my Super X2, put somewhere between 25-35 cases through it, I can't count it all off the top of my head, and haven't had problems. I shoot light 1oz. loads all the time and no cycling trouble. According to the specifications, the Browning Gold isn't supposed to shoot less than 3 drams and 1 1/8 oz. and either is the Benelli. Both are good guns. Oh, and only pansy's ask how much a gun kicks.


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Neither gun shoots light loads well, for some reason they both need the 1 1/8 oz loads. The Benelli, I think is the better gun. The Montefeltro seems to be a great gun for all shells. It is'nt bored to 3 1/12" but seems to shoot everything from light low brass to 3" mags. without a problem. Mine is 3 years old and I really don't remember many times it hasn't cycled. The Browning Gold without a ported barrel seems to shoot ok with heaver low brass loads. The SBE 2 with confort tech doesnt kick much.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

dlip said:


> There is nothing wrong with the browning's cycling. I have my Super X2, put somewhere between 25-35 cases through it, I can't count it all off the top of my head, and haven't had problems. I shoot light 1oz. loads all the time and no cycling trouble. According to the specifications, the Browning Gold isn't supposed to shoot less than 3 drams and 1 1/8 oz. and either is the Benelli. Both are good guns. Oh, and only pansy's ask how much a gun kicks.


Back off Duncan you didnt mind when i asked on DHC like i said i dont mind recoil at all i shot a 12 guage with my uncle when i was like 5 i just want to get a second shot off quicker. And im not gonna buy a gun because it kicks hard? :eyeroll:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I would go with the SBE 2 its all around a much more dependable gun for your average shooter. Go with that gun :beer:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I shoot a Bennelli M-2 whick is basically a SBE without the advantage of shooting 3 1/2 inch, I love it. It shoots the light loads very well. I probably would have gone with the SBE but I don't hunt waterfowl. I got the one with the wood unstead of the synthetic stock, I love the way the wood looks and the feel, for some reason I do not like the feel of the synthetic SBE II, The first SBE in the synthetic feels nice. Just my opinion. :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

pennsyltucky said:


> if its a pump, its the operator's fault.


If you dont beleave me going for a 2 3/4 to a 3 1/2 come shoot the gun.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Pumps jam and no it is not always the operators fault.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

My Winchester 1300 has jammed before and took it to the gunsmith he said it was the mechanism that wasnt locking, not my fault.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Gold all the way! I would go with a Beretta way before a Benelli if you don't want the Browning.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Why is that?


----------



## spazzmn77 (Feb 22, 2006)

Berettas are gas opperated and are reliable but i have seen them dramatically slow down in cold weather plus a gas opperating system in much dirtier than a pump or a recoil opperated weapon, one other thing is that despite the fact Beretta and Benelli are in a sense the same me and my buddies were denied entrance to the Beretta factory on the Basis we were americans, however Benelli was more than accomodating and gave me and my fellow soldiers a semi formal tour. Customer service is something that mean alot to me so the fact someone from the factory took the time to show us around makes Benelli the clear choice for me. If you dont have a problem with a company that makes a dramatic amount of their income off US Citizens as well as our Armed Forces, but will treat them the way we were treated ( as Americans and Soldiers ) then go with Beretta


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a beretta also and love it...but its a 3" 12g. The thing about benelli is the new things they have to reduce recoil. The fact its gas operated is well I dont know of any shotguns that are not gas operated these days. But the got this new chamber (working off of a shot I seen 2 years ago guns and amno TV) that was suppost to cut recoil there. Also the butt section of the stock has those gel sections that are suppost to dampen and take up recoil as it passes along. Now if it actually is true I dont know. All I know is a good friend of mine had one in a 3 1/2" 12g but to go form the 3 1/2" to a 2 3/4 he had to take the front part of the stock off and move a cylender around. This I'm guessing is for gass pressure. He liked the gun untill the gun went down on him and he missed the rest of the season. This year that is all he shot and did very well with it.

But what are you going to shoot with this gun? For ducks a 3" will do just as bit of good as a 3 1/2 will over decoys or jumping. If your looking at geese I would say go to a 10g. But you cannot beat a beretta browning or a benelli. Each have their goods and bads.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ducks, Dove, Geese, and targets. Maybe some upland.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

hm...you may also want to make sure that your gun you are to buy can shoot both lead and steel. My 10 and one of my 12's cannot shoot lead. But my pump can. Though my pump's choak patterns differently ie M steel MF lead. I'm not 100% sure but my bud that has the bennelli i think he could only shoot steel from it.

You may also want to consider the price. I know brownings, beretta and bennelli can get spendy. But my sugestion is go with the beretta. I got the 390A back in '96-'97ish. Never had any problems with it (after I fugured out wich way the cylender whent lol). Though its a 3" 12g, I use to stand right with my dad and his 10g side by side and thump geese with him, I just used the full choak.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Have Benelli SBE, has shot flawlessly for over ten years of sporting clays ducks geese grouse and pheasants. It is much easier to clean that the gold or the beretta.
Wife has SBE2 and same performance.
Have beretta 391 urika and it shoots flawless other than real cold temps. Below zero. Then I had jamming problems.
Friend has 390 it is a POS. Constantly jams
Another friend has a 390 and work perfect until last fall in ND and it became a single shot no matter what he did. He still doesn't have it back for the gunsmith.
Browning gold has a problem with breaking firing pins. Happened to ten different people last year during sporting clays league.
Another friend had problems with his 10 jamming, he figured it out thet he had to grease the seal (don't know which one or why).
My brothers' Extrema has been flawless so far.
Good luck on whatever you decide to buy. :beer:


----------



## duckbusterky (Feb 26, 2006)

My Browning Gold would not even attempt to eject my Winchester 2 3/4 1 1/8 oz. target shells. The problem with this is in the recoil spring. I installed a SureCycle ($120) and it works great now. However, the magazine has a tendency to release the shell to early, therefore causing it to catch the spent shell before ejection. This is only a problem on the 3.5 Gold's though. If you don't shoot the 3.5, go with the 3 inch Gold.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

There is no doubt that the gas auto has less felt recoil, what is an acceptable amount is personal choice. For those with shoulder issues recoil even when tolerable during shooting can and does cause some of us issues the next day and longer.

In regards to the Berreta slowing down during cold temps, most likely one can point to maintenance and improper lube for the temps. Products like FP-10 and other dry Teflon lubes work very well. I have found that Rem oil does not work well in cold temps on my Berreta.

In looking at these two guns both will be good shooters, but I would suggest getting the one that fits you the best. You will hear a lot of talk about going a season without a single cleaning. My comment is why would you anyone not clean their gun to reduce wear and tear. Dirt and grit are like sandpaper. Each time a gun cycles it removes small bits of metal from the rubbing. Keeping a gun clean will extend the life and reduce problems later on. So go try both guns and buy the one that fits you the best. Seek some advice on fit from local gunsmiths and other experts. Many times shooting ranges have people with this type of knowledge to help you out.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Browning, better gas system, stronger action. They will cycle light loads if you find one it likes.


----------

